# The indirect question: -지?



## casiopea80

Hi, I'm a bit confused about this structure. I don't know how to use it. Here are some examples:

한국어 인터퓨 준비하는데 뭘 공부해야 되지?
스티브 생일이 언제지?
A)우리 스티브 생일 파티 해 줄까? B) 그래, 그러자. 근데 어디서 하지?

Could anyone tell me when to use -지? and what these sentences mean?

In Spanish or in English please.

Thank you.


----------



## Carvingup

Questions ending with ~지 are indirect questions as you wrote. This means that the question is not only directed to those listening, but also the person speaking. It is generally used when the asking person has some chance of coming up with an answer himself, sometimes as much as those listening. 

한국어 인터뷰 준비하는데 뭘 공부해야 되지? - What should I (or we) study for an Korean interview?
스티브 생일이 언제지? When is Steve's birthday? (The person may have heard about it before)
근데 어디서 하지? Where should we throw the party at?


----------



## casiopea80

Ok, now I undertand much better.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Rance

I disagree to Carvingup.
I believe it's directed specifically to the listener.
It doesn't matter whether the speaker knows the answer to the question or not.
~지 is used in 해체(neutral in honorifics) and it usually conveys a tone of command of a speaker to the listener, hence usually demanding some kind of reply.

For example:
아빠: 아빠가 숙제는 어떻게 하랬지? (Dad already knows the answer to his own question.)
아들: 미루지 말랬어요...


----------



## aussieian

I learned -지 to mean something like "Don't you think?" or "Do you agree?"

For example if you wanted to say "That woman's pretty, don't you think?": 여자는 예쁘지


----------

